# Have you ever won a medal or ribbon?



## Jace (May 30, 2022)

For something... Anything..

How old were you?   And.....What was it for?


----------



## Chet (May 30, 2022)

When in my 40's and a runner I would sometimes win a ribbon or trophy for coming in 1st, 2nd or 3rd which wasn't that great an accomplishment because there was a limited number of people in the age group. It was still far back in the pack compared to much better and younger runners.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 30, 2022)

Not for anything worth remembering...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 30, 2022)

When I was  12/13, I got an "Honorable Mention" in a grade school science fair. I made a huge Styrofoam ant. Otherwise, I'm medalless and ribbonless.


----------



## ElCastor (May 30, 2022)

Vietnam Service ribbon in my early 20's for service in the South China Sea, but I never set foot in Vietnam -- at best a shadow or cloud on the horizon.


----------



## Llynn (May 30, 2022)

I was awarded a few pieces of fruit salad (medals)  while serving in the US Navy. In earlier life, as a member of 4H I won a few ribbons at the County fair.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 30, 2022)

Does an award for best equestrian in a parade count?  I entered my matched team of mules Pete and Molly hitched to my double seated surrey. I was 28.


----------



## HarryHawk (May 30, 2022)

Lots of trophies when I use to compete in Martial Arts tournaments.  That was back when I was in my 40's and 50's.  Now I just teach kids to punch and kick in the air; while breathing in the light, and blowing out the darkness.


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 30, 2022)

Won a track ribbon as a member of a relay team, at the Punahou relays, 1968.
(the high school Barack Obama attended, a private school on Oahu, but not at the same time as him.)
Not fast enough to run on my own, always needed a helping hand!

Some ribbons/Medals in a shadow box hanging on the wall in the back den.
Something they did as a retirement thing.

Nothing outstanding, just ones they hand out if you hang around long enough...


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2022)

Random sports and academic awards during school days, plus a bunch of ribbons and trophies for horseback riding.  

Threw them all away when I grew up.


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2022)

Mostly for academic achievement and musical ability.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 30, 2022)

Between the ages of 8 and 12 I played baseball and track. They were always competitive, so it always felt important to win. I tried hard to be the best I could and got the rewards when I did win. Then when I was 22 I drove home to visit my parents, and asked about my trophies and other awards. He said they must have gotten thrown out when they moved!  It bugged me for quite awhile, maybe 10 years...but somehow they just drifted into
history.


----------



## win231 (May 30, 2022)

Just 3.
When I was 10, first place in a Bach competition.
When I was 30, two first place pins - one for combat pistol - Falling Plate Match & one first place - Metallic Silhouette, 50 meter event.

Falling plates:  (professional competitor; not me; I did not compete professionally)





Metallic Silhouette:


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Chet said:


> When in my 40's and a runner I would sometimes win a ribbon or trophy for coming in 1st, 2nd or 3rd which wasn't that great an accomplishment because there was a limited number of people in the age group. It was still far back in the pack compared to much better and younger runners.


same at my school..I was an athlete at school (track and field)... and won various ribbons, and certificates.. no medals or cups..


----------



## John cycling (May 30, 2022)

I got many medals, plaques and trophies for running starting with 1st in the league 880 in 10th grade.
After joining Toastmasters in 1998 I won quite a few ribbons, plaques and trophies from speaking contests.
Mostly I've always loved to run, and enjoyed the speaking contests quite a bit too, especially the humorous ones.
It was especially nice to be able to share those activities with other people, and to form some long lasting friendships.


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2022)

I also received 2 bowling trophies - back in 1965! They are on the top shelf of this bookcase.


----------



## Bellbird (May 30, 2022)

I received the runner up medal for the novice Highland Fling, and a cup in 1950 for best all round pupil at primary school.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 30, 2022)

My horse and I won various ribbons for Horse Trials (cross country+dressage+stadium jumping) (we just did the easiest lowest level, Baby Beginner Novice).  I was in my early 30s.


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2022)

I was awarded Varsity Letters in 3 sports for several years.  They were meant to be sewn on to your "letterman's jacket".  

Old line about the coach who sees a young lady in the school hallway wearing a letterman jacket.  Coach says, "Suzy, you aren't supposed to wear that jacket unless you've made the team."

Suzy just looks at him and says "Well..."


----------



## Blessed (May 30, 2022)

I never won a medal but I have worn a lot.  My son was in marching band, cross country and pole vaulting. When he received a medal he would come  to me and put it around my neck.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 30, 2022)

yeah, I won a few things here and there.  sports medals.  I don't think I have any left around.  Too many moves.  Things got lost.

Basketball, tennis, some academic things.

Got to meet my idol...Walt Frazier, at basketball camp once.  That was a lot better than a medal!


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2022)

Have you ever won a medal or ribbon?​
Yeah
Lotsa stuff thru the years
High school thru to retirement
Latest was golf tourneys

Whatever's left is in a drawer or some boxes in the sea container out at the cabin......probably


----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)

What are these medals and ribbons you speak of?


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 30, 2022)

A few military for my time in the Navy, and a few for cross country events, and boxing. I think the only thing of that type I have left is a best in show trophy for my 60' T-bird


----------



## Murrmurr (May 30, 2022)

A number of baseball team-trophies for both seasonal championships and elimination tournaments, and 2 League Championship plaques. Won my first trophy when I was 11, and the last one when I was 36 (and a bunch in-between). Was presented the first plaque when I was 22 (or 24?) and the second when I was 36. These are all team awards....because there's no I in Team.

But I won an individual award in boxing when I was 16 or 17 - best WLD stats, rookie.


----------



## Jace (May 30, 2022)

Very talented people here on this forum!   Good going!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 31, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> A few military for my time in the Navy, and a few for cross country events, and boxing. I think the only thing of that type I have left is a best in show trophy for my 60' T-bird



If you have, please post pic of the car, love those things...

and, of course, thank you for your service.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 31, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Have you ever won a medal or ribbon?​
> Yeah
> Lotsa stuff thru the years
> High school thru to retirement
> ...



among my endless jobs was golf course ranger...

what was your handicap?


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

During my high school years for swimming, then I made it to state.


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

Jace said:


> For something... Anything..
> 
> How old were you?   And.....What was it for?


I received a blue ribbon-  first prize-  for my African Violets plant in an elementary school science fair.  I was 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 31, 2022)

Elementary years, runner.  I was a pretty fast runner.  Now, I am lucky if I can get off the couch.


----------



## Bella (May 31, 2022)

I don't have any medals or ribbons but I do have a couple of trophies for winning swimming competitions in high school.


----------



## Gary O' (May 31, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> among my endless jobs was golf course ranger...
> 
> what was your handicap?


Aside from playing?

Prolly single digits (in my mind) if I maintained it
I'd throw out the blow ups
Played some pretty tough sloped courses
Learned to shape the ball
Considered getting my senior tour card
Stopped considering after chatting with a few trunk slammers

Tough game
Putting comes and then it goes


----------



## palides2021 (May 31, 2022)

Wow! I'm so impressed with everyone here with your trophies, etc.

I never really thought about it before, but you got me to thinking - 

Like others here, I got most of my awards during school years - 

Received a trophy in Greek school in 1st grade
Won the Spelling Bee in 4th grade

Raced in Junior Olympics - got ribbons

In High School, received Varsity letters and numbers for Volleyball (3 years)
In High School, joined the Honor Society (senior year)

Later in life - 
Received honorable mentions for my poetry
Received scholarships for college - as a result, college was free -


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Aside from playing?
> 
> Prolly single digits (in my mind) if I maintained it
> I'd throw out the blow ups
> ...



I know it is a tough game! I was the guy out there on the course, who had to break up the fights! Mostly joking, but a bit is true.

But, you know, I love the game. I didn't play much, just a beginner really. But still, had plenty of fun.

Personally, I think the pros are superhuman or something.  Hard to believe some of the shots they can make.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 1, 2022)

As a Ambulance officer with Metro Toronto Ambulance my self and my partner Randy Ivany were awarded the Order of Ontario for rescuing a Ontario Provincial Police officer from a burning patrol car in 1979. I served in the Canadian Forces reserve in a infantry unit for 15 years, and received the Canadian Forces Decoration for long service in 1986. JimB.


----------



## Lee (Jun 1, 2022)

With my long legs naturally I went for running, relay team


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Lee said:


> With my long legs naturally I went for running, relay team


times?

I didn't run track. But did a lot of running in basketball and tennis.

Timed..I did break 5 in the mile and I broke 60 in the quarter. Not amazing, I know, but decent.

I think I could have brought my quarter time down to the low 50s. The mile time, I really may have had some potential. Maybe a good chance to bring it below 4:30.

Oh, I miss running.  Injuries took me out of the game early...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I think the pros are superhuman or something. Hard to believe some of the shots they can make.


I know they are

Out of the 1000s of rounds I played, only one stands out
It was a tight course
My ball was like a heat seeking missile 
I out drove the dogleg on the eighteenth
Then hooked the ball (on purpose) out of the rough
....onto the green
Two putted for par 

I was ready for my senior card......I thought


JonSR77 said:


> But, you know, I love the game.


Yeah, I loved it too
Some sorta masochistic thing


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I know they are
> 
> Out of the 1000s of rounds I played, only one stands out
> It was a tight course
> ...





The Montana State Department of Fish and Wildlife is advising golfers to take extra precautions, and be on the alert for bears while playing on Gallatin, Helena, and Lewis and Clark National Forest’s golf courses. 

They advise golfers to wear noise-producing devices such as little bells on their clothing to alert, but not to startle the bears unexpectedly.  

They also advise golfers to carry pepper spray in the case of an encounter with a bear. 

They say that it’s also a good idea to watch for signs of bear activity on the courses. They recommend that golfers be educated so that they can recognize the difference between Black bear and Grizzly bear droppings.  

Black bear droppings are smaller and contain remains of nuts, berries and possibly squirrel, rabbit or gopher fur.  

Grizzly bear droppings have small bells, golf-gloves, sunglasses and other similar golf items in them and they usually smell like pepper spray.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Grizzly bear droppings have small bells, golf-gloves, sunglasses and other similar golf items in them and they usually smell like pepper spray.


Jus' wanted to give you a laughy thing too

Too good


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Jus' wanted to give you a laughy thing too
> 
> Too good



Yeah, it's a good old joke.  My step-father was a golfer.  He had some great golf jokes.  Trying to remember them.  If I do, I'll send them along...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Yeah, it's a good old joke. My step-father was a golfer. He had some great golf jokes. Trying to remember them. If I do, I'll send them along...


I've heard most
Played many 19th holes
But
Memory loss can be a good thing the 2nd or 3rd time around


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I've heard most
> Played many 19th holes
> But
> Memory loss can be a good thing the 2nd or 3rd time around



ok, remembered one. I heard this as a slightly different version, but this is decent, I think:



This priest decided to skip church one Sunday morning and go play golf​He told his assistant that he wasn't feeling well. He went out the back door and got in his car. He drove to a golf course in another city, so nobody would know him.

He teed off on the first hole.

Just then, a huge gust of wind caught his ball, carried it an extra hundred yards and dropped it right in the hole, for a 450 yard hole in one!!!

An angel looked at God and said "What'd you do that for?"

God smiled and said "Who's he going to tell?"


----------

